# PFD1 - Requirements To Comply??



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been following the thread on PFD's and as my enquiry is not aligned with the thread topic I have started another thread. I am not interested in getting into the PFD debate as such, but I have a query that I am wonding of anybody actually knows the logic behind. My enquiry is not kayak specific so not applicable to the PFD1/PFD2 debate for kayaks.

My understanding is that to pass the Standards as a PFD1 (among others) - a device must be able to hold a person who is not conscious in the water 'head up' to allow them to breathe. Typical scenario here could be a sailing yacht.....boom knocks a crew member in the head and is knocked overboard - PFD1 should keep head above water if knocked unconscious.

Can somebody who may be in the know.....explain to me how an inflatable (without an affixed collar or auto inflation) can get a PFD1 classification? I can understand if it is self inflating or has an installed (non inflatable) collar.....But how would a device passed as capable of holding an unconscious person's head out of the water be capable of doing so if it requires the unconscious person to activate the inflation?

My way of thinking (...and am happy to admit I am wrong) would be that regardless of water activity.....a PFD 2 could be statistically 50% more likely to save the life of an unconcious person than a manually inflated PFD1.

The logic being that if I am knocked unconcious and fall in with a manual inflating PFD1 I got a 100% chance of going to the bottom.....and it don't matter down there if your head is facing up or not!

If I get knocked unconscious and go overboard wearing a PFD2 - I got 100% chance of floating, but only 50% change of being face up......meaning I got a 50% chance of surviving.

Does this make sense or am I missing something?

Happy to hear meaningful suggestions as to how manually inflating PFD's without permanent collars can get PFD 1 classification.

Bart70


----------



## uthmani (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice post.. pity no one has responded.. I'm after a PFD and dont know if I should get Class 1 or 2.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm.

I think all the ins and outs make the subject just too complicated, and in the end one one can understand. I have a PFD2, but have not tried it in the water yet, (and probably won't) I will be a bit peeved, if the regulators say I have to have PFD1. I guess that day will come though, when the 'stapo come alongside, and say I'm an illegal!

Cheers andybear


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

This topic has crossed my mind a few times recently & the idea I've had is to wear a stolqhist type pfd 2/3 fishing vest but also wear a "bum bag" style pfd 1 
Best of both worlds maybe?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I wondered about the same point. In an emergency you may not be able to inflate. I am OK with a PFD2 as I think that the chance of head injury in a kayak is much lower than on a sailing boat.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

What do the sea kayaking clubs recommend down there?

I've done a few self rescues (being knocked off by waves) and would hate to have to worry about whether to inflate my vest or not. Much easier to have a well fitting PFD2 which doesn't impede your swimming ability, so you can quickly retrieve your kayak and get on again.

Everyone should practice self rescue. I've heard of people struggle to get back on, cause they panicked and didn't know what to do. If you've practice it, you can get on quickly the first time with out wasting too much energy.


----------

